# Micrometer markings



## rbartmes (Jun 10, 2013)

I own several older micrometers that are difficult to read because the reading lines on the barrel are not darkened and there is little contrast with the rest of the barrel.  Is there any practical method of darkening the lines?  I've tried a Sharpy marker and the ink just doesn't remain after I wipe the barrel clean.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jun 10, 2013)

You might try a paint stick like the ones used to fill engraving. They are basically thick lacquer and all you do is rub them on and wipe with a rag. I think McMaster Carr sells them.

Tom


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 10, 2013)

A black grease pincle ( china marker ) like you get at arts and crafts store work great


----------



## Ray C (Jun 10, 2013)

Funny how when you're trying to keep your hands or clothes clean, everything you touch stains like crazy -but when you want to mark something and have it stay put, nothing works...


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got some really, really old Starrett mics that are so worn from hands that there isn't much depth depth to hold anything. I've tried lacquer, and it didn't want to stay. Enamel may do better. I have some metal marking pens that I believe are enamel that I am thinking about trying. I'll try it, and if you'll let us know what works for you, it would be appreciated. I'll share what I learn also.


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 10, 2013)

The paint marker should do as well as any. More importantly, if you use a rag, or paper towel, you will remove the paint you just applied. Use strips of paper to wipe off the excess paint. Hold the strip down lightly with your thumb, and pull the strip through. Cut a few strips and have them ready, and don't re use any strip you have paint on. I use every day printer paper, and it works well. 

I found if I use anything else, I just keep removing the paint I just applied. That can be frustrating.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 11, 2013)

You know what the secret is I found, is, those paint pens any hardward store work well.  Secret is
being in a hurry, paint it- stick it in the draw- forget it.  Then when you remember oh yea, 000 steel
wool lightly and the paint stays.  Paints are strange some take way longer to cure in being I think
the fastest is water base laytex or something.  works for me.


----------



## rbartmes (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

